#ubuntu-reviews 2010-11-08
<dholbach> good morning!
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-11-09
<dholbach> good morning!
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-11-10
<dholbach> good morning!
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-11-11
<dholbach> good morning!
<dholbach> nigelb, how has cleansweep been doing in the last weeks?
<dholbach> I haven't checked for a while
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-11-12
<dholbach> good morning!
<nigelb> dholbach: sorry about last night, I had left work by then :)
<nigelb> I mailed you :)
<dholbach> nigelb, no worries
<dholbach> so how's the project going?
<nigelb> dholbach: I've been totally out for a month thanks to no laptop, getting it back today \o/
<dholbach> excellent
<dholbach> did we make much progress in the last few weeks/months?
<nigelb> Not much :(
<nigelb> Actually, I did get it to 1200, its back up 1400+
<nigelb> I need to sit down iwth it today
<dholbach> we need to get more people involved again
<dholbach> it can't be just you doing it
<nigelb> I know, I need to plan around it
<nigelb> its kinda tough wthout computer access :)
<dholbach> yeah, I can imagine
<Justin__> hello room
<Justin__> has anyone here ever dealt with ntfs drives under ubuntu server?
